# valve seat problems



## loadbarman (Aug 28, 2005)

What is it with Briggs and Stratton engines? I have a 5hp and a 10hp that have experienced the valve seats coming out and holding the valves open. Is it possible to fix this problem without replacing the block?


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't see this as much with the engines you mention as the opposed twins. A quick fix: use sleave tite or some good locking fluid, set the seat in place, ping it every 1/8 inch all the way around with a punch. Once this is done you would need to no less than lap/seat the valves if not go all the way and cut them. If you do this yourself the repair may be worth it but having it done, in particular on the 5hp, may not work out money wise. 

Mike


----------

